# Images edited in PS get lost on the return trip



## vdotmatrix (May 2, 2014)

This happens to me ALL the time. Okay most of the time.

I will CMD-E a .DNG file while in LR-CC. I edit it in PS-CC and thenSAVE it. It saves...

When I arrive back in LR, I expect to see the image I was working on as a .tiff..

WHat I see is something that says, no photo was selected.

Thisis maddening.

When I go to LIBRARY to re-import the .tiff it won't let me and says already imported.

ANY IDEAS?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 2, 2014)

Are you in a Smart Collection when you send those problematic images to PS? If the returned image lacks whatever attribute the Smart Collection is looking for, it won't be in that collection. Try looking for it in the folder that the master image lives in.


----------



## vdotmatrix (May 2, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Are you in a Smart Collection when you send those problematic images to PS? If the returned image lacks whatever attribute the Smart Collection is looking for, it won't be in that collection. Try looking for it in the folder that the master image lives in.



I was able to re-find these images only by going to the LIBRARY module and find the keyword common to this session.

No Smart collections that i can discern, but will look..[ i can find that in the Library module , at the top where it says something like text, meta, attribulte, etc????]

It use to be a seemless interface/trip to photoshop but i waste a lot of time; now I know to keep the keyword in my pocket but this is clunky.. especially with  a large collection to cull.

thank for your time..


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2014)

Lightroom begins by working with the original.  If this is a RAW, then LR wants to send the RAW to PS along with the ACR adjustments. PSCC Save creates the file as a TIFF and it gets automatically cataloged in LR. The save creates the TIFF in the same folder as the original RAW.  There is no instruction to LR to select the new file and there is no reason for LR to have any file selected when control is returned from PSCC. 

If you are working in a static collection, the new TIFF file will not be in the collection because LR does not know that you want it there. Static collections are always created manually. If you are working in a Smart collection, the new TIFF file needs to meet all of the criteria for the Smart Collection to be a member.  So the only place that you can be certain to find the new file is in the LR folder where PSCC created it.  It may be stacked with the original if you have that checked in preferences. And if stacks are collapsed, you won't see it at all until you Un-Stack the stacks. In Library grid view, otherwise, the images in that folder will be sorted according to the sort order you have chosen.  The default sort order is "Added Order" which means the newly created TIFF will be located at the "Z" end of the grid.


----------



## vdotmatrix (May 2, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Lightroom begins by working with the original.  If this is a RAW, then LR wants to send the RAW to PS along with the ACR adjustments.YES I USE .DNG PSCC Save creates the file as a TIFF and it gets automatically cataloged in LR. The save creates the TIFF in the same folder as the original RAW. YES, THIS IS I CAN FIND THESE .TIFFS AFTER THE FACT BUT IT WILL NOT ALLOW ME TO RE-IMPORT THESE.  There is no instruction to LR to select the new file and there is no reason for LR to have any file selected when control is returned from PSCC THIS MAY BE THE CASE WITH LRCC BUT I HAVE USE LR SINCE 1.0? AND I HAVE NOT EXPERIENCED THIS LEVEL OF DYSFUNCTION WITH THE PROGRAM. THE TIFF WOULD ALWAYS BE SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO THE ORIGINAL DNG.
> 
> If you are working in a static collection, the new TIFF file will not be in the collection because LR does not know that you want it there. Static collections are always created manually. If you are working in a Smart collection, the new TIFF file needs to meet all of the criteria for the Smart Collection to be a member. YES-I WENT IN AND UNCHECKED THE STACKED DIALOGUEIN THE PREFERENCES AND RE-STARTED LR. MY KEYWORDS SAY 183 IMAGES BUT THEY DO NOT APPEAR IN THE COLLECTION AND I HAD TO PHYSICALLY HAD TO DRAG IT INTO IT.  So the only place that you can be certain to find the new file is in the LR folder where PSCC created it.  It may be stacked with the original if you have that checked in preferences. And if stacks are collapsed, you won't see it at all until you Un-Stack the stacks. In Library grid view, otherwise, the images in that folder will be sorted according to the sort order you have chosen.  The default sort order is "Added Order" which means the newly created TIFF will be located at the "Z" end of the grid I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE TIME FRAME FOR IT TO BE ADDED TO THE END BUT TRIED CAPTURE TIME AND ADDED ORDER.


 I AM STILL trying to work through this. A break through is imminent. thank you for your time!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 2, 2014)

clee01l said:


> If you are working in a static collection, the new TIFF file will not be in the collection because LR does not know that you want it there. Static collections are always created manually.



Have you tried that lately, Clee? On my system, when working out of a static collection, both returning Tiffs and VCs will be placed into the same static collection as the original (and stacked with the original if that option is checked on the External Editing preferences tab).

Was it always like that? Don't know, but I know someone who does.....


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2014)

Haven't tried that lately.  I use Smart Collections most of the time for almost everything. But it did used to work that way several LR versions back and for worked that way for other external editors until recently. I've only been using PSCC for a few months now


----------



## Telescopist (May 24, 2014)

*Images edited in PS get lost on the return trip - Same issue*



clee01l said:


> Lightroom begins by working with the original.  If this is a RAW, then LR wants to send the RAW to PS along with the ACR adjustments. PSCC Save creates the file as a TIFF and it gets automatically cataloged in LR. The save creates the TIFF in the same folder as the original RAW.  There is no instruction to LR to select the new file and there is no reason for LR to have any file selected when control is returned from PSCC.
> 
> If you are working in a static collection, the new TIFF file will not be in the collection because LR does not know that you want it there. Static collections are always created manually. If you are working in a Smart collection, the new TIFF file needs to meet all of the criteria for the Smart Collection to be a member.  So the only place that you can be certain to find the new file is in the LR folder where PSCC created it.  It may be stacked with the original if you have that checked in preferences. And if stacks are collapsed, you won't see it at all until you Un-Stack the stacks. In Library grid view, otherwise, the images in that folder will be sorted according to the sort order you have chosen.  The default sort order is "Added Order" which means the newly created TIFF will be located at the "Z" end of the grid.



I am having the same issue - all of a sudden... I have not changed any methods.
1. Select Image/Ctr. E/Edit Original (File format TIFF)
2. Edit in PS (In this instance added text)
3. Closed PS/Committed Changes/Accepted prompt to 'Save changes'.
What once was 'simple': image migrated from PS into the LR Library/designation folder is not so simply. Instead, I have to click on Import/specific folder on my external HD (where all my images are stored) and import the edited image into LR.  But here's the kicker. The file that was edited in PS does not contain any of the changes that were previously made in LR to the image! All I have is a PS image sans what editing I performed.
1. Can you help me to understand why I was able to make changes in PS, close the file and the image as a copy would reemerge in LR?
2. Isn't there a way in LR preferences to 'instruct' LR to place the PS edited file back into the LR library folder?

Thanks


----------

